#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Hello guys!

## Arthi

Hello guys!
i am karthika an undergraduate student. i like learning and also contributing in others learning, hope this journey will be fun :Smile: .

----------


## harshanas

> Hello guys!
> i am karthika an undergraduate student. i like learning and also contributing in others learning, hope this journey will be fun.


Hey Karthika, 
Welcome to Hub.lk .

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello guys!
> i am karthika an undergraduate student. i like learning and also contributing in others learning, hope this journey will be fun.


hi karthika,
hope we have more fun while learning.

----------


## Arthi

Thank you😊

----------


## Moana

Hey Karthika! Welcome to The Hub Im an undergraduate student as well. Hope to get along with you real well :Smile:

----------

